# Keeping Lizards together



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

wondering what lizards people keep together keep bluetounges beardies waterdragons etc together but wondering what other combinations people have out there.

i know some one who keeps perenti with beardies etc .

anybody had expeirence with ackies and beardies together or any other small monitor spec together with beardies or jackies etc.


Cheers

Damien


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 13, 2010)

i know of enclosures where water monitors and eastern and gippy water dragons are all kept in the same enclosure with eastern long neck turtles


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 13, 2010)

at wildlife parks ive seen water dragons and frogs and pythons (not sure on what species) kept together in a massive indoor enclosure


----------



## Specks (Apr 13, 2010)

at currumbin wildilife sanctuary. there is an exibt that has two very large coastals. angle headed dragons, green tree frogs, magnificent tree frogs and another species. the angle headed dragons were breeding an the keepers were searching for eggs. i saw this while doing the herpetolgy course there.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 13, 2010)

Eastern and central beardies can be kept together, just make sure they cant breed! And EWD and bluetongues I've seen togather. I'm sure you'd be able to keep EWD and CBDs or EBDs together. Mine seem to have no problem sitting together out of their enclosures.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

well at the moment i have jackies bluies centrals easterns ewds and pygmys together and there doing fine but i am getting some ackies soon and i have a big setup for desert animals that i am going i was going to put high red beardies with ackies and see how they go


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

any body else


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 13, 2010)

a perenti would just take a beardie as a snack, wouldnt it?


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 13, 2010)

at armadale reptile park they keep a miriad of different species in enclosures together many different lizard spp are together as well as turtle/lizard

theres even a redtail boa with an adult varanus tristis and a big king skink which is weird as i know tristis hate other lizards on theyre turf

murry river, long neck and krefts turtles are kept with mertens water monitors and eastern water dragons

think they had frogs in with boyds forrest dragons and perth zoo has mitchels water montiors with various turtles

dragons spp and tiliqua spp mix relativly well especially if enough space and basking spots are provided


----------



## impressed (Apr 13, 2010)

i keep an eastern water dragon and a blue tongue together in an indoor enclosure and they cant get enough of each other. They share the same hides and are always together....


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 13, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> a perenti would just take a beardie as a snack, wouldnt it?


yes it would, at least if this _V.gouldi_ is any indication


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 13, 2010)

I did NOT want to see that. I have a hard enough time seeing mice given to snakes let alone that photo. I get teary seeing pics of blueies in kookaburras beaks. 
I could never have my bluey in with anything else, unless she's got a full belly. She takes on everything, even lizards twice her size! She tried to eat my EBd today, so I tok her aside and fed her. Now she's fine.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

I've seen Frillies, breadies and shinglebacks altogether...was a great enclosure too!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> yes it would, at least if this _V.gouldi_ is any indication


 
Mark that is a top photo! Excellent representation of nature.

Keeping large monitors with dragons or skinks is just asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> a perenti would just take a beardie as a snack, wouldnt it?



A monitor too small to eat the other lizards isnt all that risky. I would assume this would have to be the case with the bearded dragon and a perentie. It would never work as a permanent thing.

Here is an example of juvenile goannas that escaped into the water dragon section of the enclsoure. I also used to let them into this area while small enough not to eat the dragons. At adult size they would eat any Australian dragon without hesitation. Some monitors can also eat larger items than other species, i have heard of a spencers monitor eating a lacy and water dragon of the same size (just what i was told, may be a slight exaggeration).


----------



## jonas (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey reptile boy. At Snakes Downunder Ian keeps a few beardies, frillies & shingles together in one outdoor pit..they all get along great.


----------



## naledge (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> yes it would, at least if this _V.gouldi_ is any indication



That makes me sad.


----------



## jessb (Apr 14, 2010)

impressed said:


> i keep an eastern water dragon and a blue tongue together in an indoor enclosure and they cant get enough of each other. They share the same hides and are always together....


 
I would hazard that they are both vying for suitable temperatures/security/hides etc rather than hanging out as best buddies...


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 14, 2010)

i have ewd,alpine blotched blueys and eastern long neck turts in an aviary. and central beardie with shinglebacks.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 14, 2010)

i've seen bluey's in with water dragons, i also keep beardies with a frilly. but not keen on things that are considerably bigger than the other in together


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2010)

naledge said:


> That makes me sad.



I think its sad that people find nature makes them sad. Aussie reptiles arnt vegans, the bearded dragon would have killed any reptile it could eat too.


----------



## naledge (Apr 14, 2010)

cris said:


> I think its sad that people find nature makes them sad. Aussie reptiles arnt vegans, the bearded dragon would have killed any reptile it could eat too.



Yes I know, beautiful photo and nature is wonderful and all that.

But it's still sad haha. I'm fine with the way nature is, I just hate seeing it. And I love beardies.


----------



## joel.994 (Aug 3, 2010)

my mate has a beardie and a stumpy together and they do well.


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 3, 2010)

With the blueys and ewds, what happens if the bluey wanders into the water source for the ewd? Is their a way people prevent it?


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 4, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> With the blueys and ewds, what happens if the bluey wanders into the water source for the ewd? Is their a way people prevent it?


 
I think I've heard people can place a rock in the middle to allow the bluey to climb out... however that doesn't leave much space for the water dragon in this situation.
Back on topic though, I've happily placed a shingle and a blotched together and they got along pretty well. Never saw the slightest indication of rivalry or any of the sort.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Aug 4, 2010)

i think if ur gonna keep them together u should keep them together from hatchys becuause i tryed the same thing with a water and bluey and they both went off there heads


----------

